# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Κύπελλο 2014 (8 Νοεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)

## Polyneikos

Το Κύπελλο της NAC Hellas θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο στις 8 Νοεμβρίου, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, στην αίθουσα Μελίνα Μερκούρη.
Ο αγώνας θα αποτελέσει πρόκριση για το *Universe της NAC International* , όπως ήδη έχει αναρτηθεί στο site, το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Hamburg της Γερμανίας, στις 29 Νοεμβρίου.
Αναμένεται μεγάλη συμμετοχή αθλητών όπως και events, για τα οποία θα ενημερωθεί το κοινό σύντομα.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να διευκρινησουμε οτι ειμαστε καθ`ολα ευχαριστημενοι με το Δαις,αλλα οι πολλες συμμετοχες αθλητων που αναμενουμε αυτη την φορα μας αναγκαζει να αλλαξουμε τον χωρο διεξαγωγης του διαγωνισμου του Κυπελλου ,τουλαχιστον γι`αυτη την φορα.
 Θελουμε να τιμησουμε τις συμμετοχες των αθλητων με την υπαρξη μεγαλου κοινου.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## nikosbb

μπραβο ταιλορ...καλη επιτυχια να εχει η διοργανωση κ οι αθλητες φυσικα...οπως σωστα λες το Δαις ηταν οκ.τουαλετες κ χωρος αθλητων ανετος κ καθαρος...αλλα αφου θα υπαρχουν πολλες συμμετοχες καλα κανετε κ τον διοργανωνεται τον αγωνα σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο.αν μπορεσεις ανεβασε καμια φωτογραφια απο τον νεο χωρο σε παρακαλω.υποθετω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που δεν τον γνωριζει ακριβως πως ειναι...ευχαριστω...

----------


## NAC Hellas

> μπραβο ταιλορ...καλη επιτυχια να εχει η διοργανωση κ οι αθλητες φυσικα...οπως σωστα λες το Δαις ηταν οκ.τουαλετες κ χωρος αθλητων ανετος κ καθαρος...αλλα αφου θα υπαρχουν πολλες συμμετοχες καλα κανετε κ τον διοργανωνεται τον αγωνα σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο.αν μπορεσεις ανεβασε καμια φωτογραφια απο τον νεο χωρο σε παρακαλω.υποθετω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που δεν τον γνωριζει ακριβως πως ειναι...ευχαριστω...


 Νικο,ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Θα αναρτησω σχετικες φωτο με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.Περιληπτικα ,η αιθουσα εχει χωρητικοτητα πανω απο 1.000 θεατες και η αιθουσα σεμιναριων περιπου 200. 
 Ο αγωνας γινεται σε αυτον τον χωρο γιατι ετοιμαζουμε με τον αποκλειστικο σπονσορα του διαγωνισμου μας,τα Bodybuilding Club,εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους αγωνες στην ιστορια του Ελληνικου μποντυμπιλντινγκ με Guest επαγγελματια της IFBB καθως και σεμιναριο προπονησης και διατροφης απο τον ιδιο καθως και τους μεγαλους πρωταθλητες ,Λευτερη Σιδηροπουλο και τον Σταυρο τον Τριουλιδη αμεσως πριν τον αγωνα.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ειμαστε στην πολλη ευχαριστη θεση να ανακοινωσουμε στους αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον διαγωνισμο του Κυπελλου μας ,οτι μπορεσαμε και δεσμευσαμε 14!! εισιτηρια για τον μεγαλο διεθνη διαγωνισμο Mr. & Ms. Universe 2014 σε οικονομικη τιμη και μπορουμε να ονομασουμε ποιοι αθλητες θα συμμετασχουν μεχρι 5 ημερες μετα το Κυπελλο και ετσι θα ειμαστε σε θεση να εχουμε την μεγαλυτερη αποστολη στην ιστορια του αθληματος στην Ελλαδα και συγκεκριμενα 12 αθλητες ,υπευθυνο ομαδος και εμενα σαν αρχηγο αποστολης.
 Για μια φορα ακομα αποδεικνυουμε οτι θα διαθεσουμε ολα τα εσοδα του αγωνα και ακομη περισσοτερα αν χρειαστει για την προωθηση του αγαπημενου μας αθληματος.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> μπραβο ταιλορ...καλη επιτυχια να εχει η διοργανωση κ οι αθλητες φυσικα...οπως σωστα λες το Δαις ηταν οκ.τουαλετες κ χωρος αθλητων ανετος κ καθαρος...αλλα αφου θα υπαρχουν πολλες συμμετοχες καλα κανετε κ τον διοργανωνεται τον αγωνα σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο.αν μπορεσεις ανεβασε καμια φωτογραφια απο τον νεο χωρο σε παρακαλω.υποθετω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που δεν τον γνωριζει ακριβως πως ειναι...ευχαριστω...


Η αίθουσα "Μελίνα Μερκούρη"

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η αίθουσα πραγματικα άνετη και ιδανική για αγώνες ββ , όπως και ο τόπος που είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμος και με χώρο στάθμευσης !!πολύ καλή επιλογή 
και τα λέω επειδη έχω αγωνιστεί σ αυτη την αίθουσα το 97 στο παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ , τότε που ήταν στα φόρτε της και χωρίς καμία διάσπαση με πλήθος αθλητών 
πολύ άνετος ο χώρος και για την προετοιμασία των αθλητών να βγούν στη σκηνή 
καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και στούς αθλητες !!

----------


## NAC Hellas

> η αίθουσα πραγματικα άνετη και ιδανική για αγώνες ββ , όπως και ο τόπος που είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμος και με χώρο στάθμευσης !!πολύ καλή επιλογή 
> και τα λέω επειδη έχω αγωνιστεί σ αυτη την αίθουσα το 97 στο παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ , τότε που ήταν στα φόρτε της και χωρίς καμία διάσπαση με πλήθος αθλητών 
> πολύ άνετος ο χώρος και για την προετοιμασία των αθλητών να βγούν στη σκηνή 
> καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και στούς αθλητες !!


 Hλια,ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σου λογια.
 Ολο που προσπαθουμε να κανουμε ειναι ,να αισθανθουν οι αθλητες ανετα και το κοινο να απολαυσει τον αγωνα οσο γινεται καλυτερα.
 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Eιμαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να ανακοινωσουμε τον συγκεκριμενο επαγγελματια της IFBB σαν επισημο προσκεκλημενο.Ολοι οι θεατες θα εχουν την ευκαιρια αν θελουν, να φωτογραφηθουν μαζι του.
 Επισης, ο ιδιος μαζι με τους μεγαλους πρωταθλητες Λευτερη Σιδηροπουλο και Σταυρο Τριουλιδη θα εχουν σεμιναριο διατροφολογιας και προπονησης που θα εχει εναρξη μιαμιση ωρα πριν απο την εναρξη του αγωνα ,και θα τελειωσει μιση ωρα πριν.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της ,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## nikosbb

πραγματικα μπραβο σε ολους σας για την καλυτερη δυνατη προσπαθεια αναβαθμισης του αθληματος μας...

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΗΣ NAC

----------


## NAC Hellas

Τα εισιτηρια και του διαγωνισμου και του σεμιναριου θα προπωλουνται απο το τελος της επομενης εβδομαδος απο ολα τα καταστηματα των 
Bodybuilding Club σε ολη την Αττικη.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Αναρτουμε αυτη την ανακοινωση επειδη ενα σχολιο του μελους του forum,και συγκεκριμενα του nikoubb το οποιο αναφερεται κυριως στο υποχρεωτικο βαψιμο με αεαρογραφο στον διαγωνισμο της WABBA,αναφερεται και σε καρτες μελους τις οποιες εκδιδουμε εμεις,σχολιο το οποιο μας θιγει ελαφρως γιατι πρωτον εμεις μπορουμε νομιμα να χρεωσουμε για την συμμετοχη των αθλητων στους διαγωνισμους μας γιατι το επιτρεπει ο κανονισμος της Ομοσπονδιας μας (στα Παγκοσμια η συμμετοχη χρεωνεται με 50 ευρω )και δευτερον και κυριωτερο ενημερωνουμε οτι το εξοδολογιο του διαγωνισμου μας συμπεριλαμβομενων και των εξοδων της αποστολης μας στο προσεχες Universe ειναι της ταξης των 14.000 ευρω.Για αυτο πριν γινει καποιο σχολιο το οποιο μπορει να θιγει καποιους, τα δεδομενα πρεπει να εχουν εξεταστει πιο προσεκτικα. Δεν θελω σε καμμια περιπτωση να εννοηθει οτι το συγκεκριμενο σχολιο ηταν κακοπροαιρετο και μαλιστα απο το συγκεκριμενο μελος το οποιο εχει πολλες φορες αναφερθει κολακευτικα για την Ομοσπονδια μας,απλως θελουμε να βαλλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους ,οσον αφορα εμας τουλαχιστον.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## nikosbb

καλημερα φιλε μου σοφοκλη...δεν ειπα εννοουσα κατι αρνητικο για τις καρτες αθλητη.το αντιθετο μαλιστα.βγαινουν ετσι καποια εξοδα για την αποστολη αθλητων.οπως κ με τα εισιτιρια.δεν μπορει να ειναι δωρεαν.σε αλλες χωρες συμβαλει οικονομικα σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ το κρατος.εδω δυστηχως τιποτα.κ οποιαδηποτε στιγμη σου ζητησουμε τον κανονισμο τον δειχνεις.κ με αλλους αθλητες που εχω μιλησει προσωπικα κανεις δεν εχει προβλημα μαζι σας.εισαι απο τους πρωην αθλητες που αγαπανε κ τρεχουν για το αθλημα.κ στην nabba πληρωνουμε καρτα.ειναι οκ.αλλα κανεις σας δεν μας εχει υποχρεωσει ποτε να βαφτουμε μονο με την δικη σας μπογια η να φορεσουμε μονο το δικο σας μαγιο.ασε την ταλαιπωρια.το καλοκαιρι βαφομασταν εξω στον δρομο κ φαγαμε το πρωι κ μια καθυστερηση 2-3 ωρες ωστε να προλαβουν να βαφτουν οι αθλητες ενας ενας με την μεθοδο αυτη.βεβαια κανεις δεν μας αναγκαζει.ευτηχως υπαρχουν κ αλλες ομοσπονδιες οπως εσεις...το κακο ειναι οτι πολλοι πιστευουν το ιδιο αλλα λιγοι εχουν την ορεξη να πω,να πουν ανοιχτα την γνωμη τους...οπως κ να εχει ευχομαι σε ολους σε ολους τους αθλητες κ σε ολες τις ομοσπονδιες να εχουμε μια ωραια αγωνιστικη περιοδο με καλες κ δυνατες εμφανισεις αθλητων...

----------


## NAC Hellas

> καλημερα φιλε μου σοφοκλη...δεν ειπα εννοουσα κατι αρνητικο για τις καρτες αθλητη.το αντιθετο μαλιστα.βγαινουν ετσι καποια εξοδα για την αποστολη αθλητων.οπως κ με τα εισιτιρια.δεν μπορει να ειναι δωρεαν.σε αλλες χωρες συμβαλει οικονομικα σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ το κρατος.εδω δυστηχως τιποτα.κ οποιαδηποτε στιγμη σου ζητησουμε τον κανονισμο τον δειχνεις.κ με αλλους αθλητες που εχω μιλησει προσωπικα κανεις δεν εχει προβλημα μαζι σας.εισαι απο τους πρωην αθλητες που αγαπανε κ τρεχουν για το αθλημα.κ στην nabba πληρωνουμε καρτα.ειναι οκ.αλλα κανεις σας δεν μας εχει υποχρεωσει ποτε να βαφτουμε μονο με την δικη σας μπογια η να φορεσουμε μονο το δικο σας μαγιο.ασε την ταλαιπωρια.το καλοκαιρι βαφομασταν εξω στον δρομο κ φαγαμε το πρωι κ μια καθυστερηση 2-3 ωρες ωστε να προλαβουν να βαφτουν οι αθλητες ενας ενας με την μεθοδο αυτη.βεβαια κανεις δεν μας αναγκαζει.ευτηχως υπαρχουν κ αλλες ομοσπονδιες οπως εσεις...το κακο ειναι οτι πολλοι πιστευουν το ιδιο αλλα λιγοι εχουν την ορεξη να πω,να πουν ανοιχτα την γνωμη τους...οπως κ να εχει ευχομαι σε ολους σε ολους τους αθλητες κ σε ολες τις ομοσπονδιες να εχουμε μια ωραια αγωνιστικη περιοδο με καλες κ δυνατες εμφανισεις αθλητων...


 Νικο,σε ευχαριστουμε και παλι για τα καλα σου λογια.Τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα βαψιματος στην WABBA, αν και δεν ειμαι αρμοδιος στο θεμα αυτο,γνωριζω με σιγουρια οτι εναι διεθνης κανονισμος της WABBA εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου και εχει δημοσιευθει στο διεθνες σαιτ της.
 Η αποφαση αυτη εληφθη κατοπιν ψηφοφοριας στο Παγκοσμιο Κονκγρεσσο της, στο Παγκκοσμιο του 2013,οποτε ειναι νομιμο συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους της.
 Τωρα αν η αποφαση αυτη ειναι καλη  η κακη να εφαρμοσθει ,αυτο επικειται στην προσωπικη γνωμη του καθε αθλητη.
 Εμεις παντως,οταν στο Παγκοσμιο Κονγρεσσο του Παγκοσμιου του 2014 ,συζητησαμε αυτο το θεμα το απορριψαμε με μεγαλη διαφορα γιατι το θεωρησαμε αντιδημοκρατικο.Μαλιστα χαριτολογωντας ο Προεδρος μιας χωρας μελους , ειπε οτι αν ψηφισουμε αυτο πιο θα ειναι το θεμα της επομενης ψηφοφοριας?Το να πηγαινουν οι αθλητες να κουρευονται στον ιδιο κουρεα και να εχουν ολοιιδια κομμωση?
 Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι εφ`οσον,καλως η κακως εφαρμοσθηκε σε καποια Ομοσπονδια το μετρο αυτο, αυτη πρεπει πρωτα να προσπαθησει να μειωσει το κοστος αυτης της διαδικασιας οσο πιο πολυ γινεται ,και δευτερον να δημιουργησει την υποδομη ωστε να μην ταλαιπωρουνται οι αθλητες.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστεύω πως κάποιες αλλαγες στούς κανονισμούς γίνονται για καλό και κοινό όφελος , απο κεί και πέρα το αποτέλεσμα θα δείξει αν τελικά άξιζε η όχι 
απλα στη χώρα μας σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις αν χρειαστει και αν κριθεί απαραίτητο γιατι τα μεγέθη στο κόστος είναι διαφορετικά , ανάλογα με το βιοτικό επίπεδο 

σημασία έχει ότι και μόνος να βαφτεί κάποιος οι καλές κρέμες έχουν κάποιο κόστος και με την βοήθεια κάποιου βοηθού μη έμπειρου πολλες φορες δεν βγαίνει και το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα 

πιστεύω καλύτερη άποψη και εντυπώσεις θα έχουμε μετα τούς αγώνες και εκεί και οι υπεύθυνοι αξιολογούν τι πήγε η δεν πήγε καλα και όλα διορθώνονται 

σημασία έχει ότι ο αγώνας γινετε σε πολύ ωραίο και ιδανικό χώρο όπου έχει ξαναδιοργασνωθεί μεγάλος αγώνας παγκοσμιου επιπέδου με τεράστια επιτυχία και μάλιστα αναμετάδωση και απο το γιούροσπόρ

----------


## NAC Hellas

> πιστεύω πως κάποιες αλλαγες στούς κανονισμούς γίνονται για καλό και κοινό όφελος , απο κεί και πέρα το αποτέλεσμα θα δείξει αν τελικά άξιζε η όχι 
> απλα στη χώρα μας σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις αν χρειαστει και αν κριθεί απαραίτητο γιατι τα μεγέθη στο κόστος είναι διαφορετικά , ανάλογα με το βιοτικό επίπεδο 
> 
> σημασία έχει ότι και μόνος να βαφτεί κάποιος οι καλές κρέμες έχουν κάποιο κόστος και με την βοήθεια κάποιου βοηθού μη έμπειρου πολλες φορες δεν βγαίνει και το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> πιστεύω καλύτερη άποψη και εντυπώσεις θα έχουμε μετα τούς αγώνες και εκεί και οι υπεύθυνοι αξιολογούν τι πήγε η δεν πήγε καλα και όλα διορθώνονται 
> 
> σημασία έχει ότι ο αγώνας γινετε σε πολύ ωραίο και ιδανικό χώρο όπου έχει ξαναδιοργασνωθεί μεγάλος αγώνας παγκοσμιου επιπέδου με τεράστια επιτυχία και μάλιστα αναμετάδωση και απο το γιούροσπόρ


 Ηλια,δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου,απλως η εφαρμογη αυτου του κανονισμου μεχρι στιγμης, ειναι ανεπιτυχης γιατι το κοστος ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο για τους αθλητες ,οπως επισης και η ταλαιπωρια.Ο κανονισμος αυτος θα θεωρηθει πετυχημενος,απο μερικους τουλαχιστον ,οταν το κοστος ειναι περιπου το ιδιο με το να αγορασουν οι αθλητες απο μονοι τους την μπογια και οταν αποφευχθει η ταλαιπωρια τους.
 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Το Προεδρειο μας ανακοινωνει στο φιλαθλο κοινο οτι ο Tomasz Gaspar λογω προβληματος υγειας δεν θα ειναι στον διαγωνισμο μας.(Πριν απο δυο εβδομαδες εκανε σοβαρη επεμβαση και δεν θα ειναι σε κατασταση να ταξιδεψει.
 Στην θεση του θα ειναι o Petr Bresna (3os περυσινο Arnold Classic),ο οποιος εκτος του σεμιναριου θα κανει και guest posing.O αθλητης αυτος βρισκεται σε πολλη καλη κατασταση και δεν πρεπει να χασει κανεις την ευκαιρια να δει αυτον τον αθλητη επι σκηνης γιατι ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακος (ζυγιζει 130 αγωνιστικα κιλα!!)
 Η καινουργια αφισα θα ειναι ετοιμη αυριο.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ανακοινωσουμε στο φιλαθλο κοινο, οτι τα εισιτηρια του διαγωνισμου μας ,θα διατιθενται απο αυριο απο  ολα τα καταστηματα των
Bodybuilding Club σε ολη την Αττικη.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αφίσα του αγώνα μετα την αλλαγή του προσκεκλημένου




> Το Προεδρειο μας ανακοινωνει στο φιλαθλο κοινο οτι ο Tomasz Gaspar λογω προβληματος υγειας δεν θα ειναι στον διαγωνισμο μας.(Πριν απο δυο εβδομαδες εκανε σοβαρη επεμβαση και δεν θα ειναι σε κατασταση να ταξιδεψει.
> Στην θεση του θα ειναι o Petr Bresna (3os περυσινο Arnold Classic),ο οποιος εκτος του σεμιναριου θα κανει και guest posing.O αθλητης αυτος βρισκεται σε πολλη καλη κατασταση και δεν πρεπει να χασει κανεις την ευκαιρια να δει αυτον τον αθλητη επι σκηνης γιατι ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακος (ζυγιζει 130 αγωνιστικα κιλα!!)
> Η καινουργια αφισα θα ειναι ετοιμη αυριο.
> 
> Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
> Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Λογω των πιθανων κινδυνων που μπορει να διατρεξουν οποιονδηποτε αθλητη την ημερα του διαγωνισμου,εχουμε κανονισει να παριστανται γιατρος και ασθενοφορο της INTERAMERICAN καθ`ολη την διαρκεια του διαγωνισμου.

 Απο το Προεδερειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Mastoras13

Γεια σας!!! Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση!!! Αν περνούμε κάποιο χαρτί για την παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου;;; Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα ιατρικής υποστήριξης στον αγώνα θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλύ κίνηση και που λεει ο λόγος μια φορα να γίνει κάποια στραβη με κάποιον αθλητή που βρίσκονται σε οριακή κατάσταση θα είναι ευεργετική 

μακάρι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να υπάρχει για ώρα ανάγκης κάποια ιατρική υποστήριξη και ας είναι αχρείαστη , γιατι έχω τύχει σε περιστατικά ευτυχώς όχι συχνα , αλλα που να έχει χρειαστει μέχρι να μεταφερθεί σε νοσοκομείο ο αθλητής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> το θέμα ιατρικής υποστήριξης στον αγώνα θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλύ κίνηση και που λεει ο λόγος μια φορα να γίνει κάποια στραβη με κάποιον αθλητή που βρίσκονται σε οριακή κατάσταση θα είναι ευεργετική 
> 
> μακάρι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να υπάρχει για ώρα ανάγκης κάποια ιατρική υποστήριξη και ας είναι αχρείαστη , γιατι έχω τύχει σε περιστατικά ευτυχώς όχι συχνα , αλλα που να έχει χρειαστει μέχρι να μεταφερθεί σε νοσοκομείο ο αθλητής


 Ηλια,κατ`αρχας ευχαριστω για τα θετικα σου σχολια σχετικα με τις κινησεις μας για την ασφαλεια των αθλητων.Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι μια απο τις προτεραιοτητες ολων των Ομοσπονδιων και Συνδεσμων σωματοδομης.

 Υ.Σ Εμεις καναμε και ενα βημα παραπανω και ασφαλισαμε και τους θεατες για καθε πιθανο τραυματισμο η θεμα υγειας.Ταυματισμος π.χ μπορει να προελθει απο εναν πιθανο συνωστισμο του κοινου στην εισοδο

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Γεια σας!!! Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση!!! Αν περνούμε κάποιο χαρτί για την παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου;;; Ευχαριστώ!!!


 Mastora 13 ,η ερωτηση σου ειναι πολυ λογικη.
 Η απαντηση ειναι οτι θα δοθει απο την ΝΑC HELLAS,διπλωμα επιτυχους παρακολουθησης του σεμιναριου,σε ολους που θα παρακολουθησουν το σεμιναριο αυτο.
 Το διπλωμα αυτο δεν μπορει να αναγνωρισθει απο τον δημοσιο τομεα γιατι μονο διπλωματα που εχουν εκδοθει απο την ΕΟΣΔ εχουν αυτο το ιδιωμα,αλλα θα ειναι αναγνωρισιμο στον ιδιωτικο τομεα.Ελπιζω να καλυψα την ερωτηση σου.Αν χρειαζεσαι καποια αλλη διευκρινηση θα χαρουμε να σου απαντησουμε.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Mastoras13

Θα ήθελα ακόμα να ρωτήσω πως δηλώνουμε συμμέτοχη στο σεμινάριο?

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Θα ήθελα ακόμα να ρωτήσω πως δηλώνουμε συμμέτοχη στο σεμινάριο?


 Σ`ευχαριστουμε και παλι για το ενδιαφερον σου.
Τα εισιτηρια του σεμιναριου θα πωλουνται στον διαγωνισμο,αλλα αν θελεις να κανεις προκρατηση απο τωρα στειλλε μου τα στοιχεια σου στο e-mail μου που ειναι staylorappr@gmail.com και θα σου κρατησω ενα απο τωρα.Μπορεις να το παραλαβεις στο ταμειο του σεμιναριου πριν αυτο ξεκινησει στις 5μ.μ ( τελειωνει στις 6μ.μ.-μιση ωρα πριν την εναρξη του διαγωνισμου τα εισιτηρια του οποιου ηδη προπωλουνται απο τα υποκαταστηματα των BODYBUILDING CLUB.)

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Η κριτικη επιτροπη του διαγωνισμου ειναι

 Μπαμπης Σαρακινης (Head Judge)

 Marek Kotylak

 Aντωνης Κονδυλης

 Τουλα Νομικου

 Γιαννης Διακογιαννης

 Θεοφανης Αντωνοπουλος (αναπληρωματικος κριτης.)

 Θα θελαμε να ανακοινωσουμε οτι στην περιπτωση που καποιος κριτης,ειναι και προπονητης καποιου αθλητη ,αυτος θα αντικαθισταται απο τον αναπληρωματικο κριτη για την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σοφοκλη σε ευχαριστούμε για την πλούσια ενημέρωση !
Μια δικιά μου ερώτηση: Το σεμινάριο θα γίνει στην σκηνή επανω ή σε καποιον αλλο διαμορφωμένο χώρο;

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Σοφοκλη σε ευχαριστούμε για την πλούσια ενημέρωση !
> Μια δικιά μου ερώτηση: Το σεμινάριο θα γίνει στην σκηνή επανω ή σε καποιον αλλο διαμορφωμένο χώρο;


 Κωστα,ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.
 Το σεμιναριο θα διεξαχθει σε αλλη αιθουσα,και συγκεκριμενα στην  αιθουσα σεμιναριων Β,που ειναι ακριβως διπλα στην αιθουσα Μελινα Μερκουρη.Εχει χωρητικοτητα 200 ατομων και η αιθουσα Μελινα Μερκουρη ανω  των χιλιων.

----------


## charchar

Ειλικρινά δεν έχω ξαναδεί άλλη τόσο οργανωμένη προετοιμασία διοργάνωσης ! Αναμένουμε με αγωνία την ημέρα των αγώνων ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Τα εισιτηρια και του διαγωνισμου και του σεμιναριου θα προπωλουνται απο το τελος της επομενης εβδομαδος απο ολα τα καταστηματα των 
> Bodybuilding Club σε ολη την Αττικη.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


 Θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε το αγωνιστικο κοινο,οτι τα εισιτηρια του διαγωνισμου εχουν αρχισει να προπωλουνται και καθως τα εισιτηρια ειναι αριθμημενα,δικαιουνται οι κατοχοι τους να παρακολουθησουν τον αγωνα απο τις πρωτες σειρες.Οσοι επιθυμουν να εχουν καλη θεση σ`αυτον τον μεγαλο διαγωνισμο θα πρεπει να αφοδιασθουν με εισιτηρια οσο το δυνατον πιο συντομα.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Καθως ειμαστε στην τελικη ευθεια για τον μεγαλο διαγωνισμο, θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε το φιλαθλο κοινο οτι ο διαγωνισμος θα διεξαχθει στην αιθουσα Μελινα Μερκουρη στο ισογειο του ΣΕΦ (Αιθουσα Α) και το σεμιναριο θα διεξαχθει στην Αιθουσα Β λιγα μετρα πιο κατω.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

To promo του Κυπέλλου της NAC, καθώς πλησιάζουν οι μέρες , αναμένεται ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας!

----------


## NAC Hellas

Κωστα ,ευχαριστουμε για την τελευταια σου αναρτηση η οποια ειναι εντυπωσιακη.
Πληρορουμε το φιλαθλο κοινο οτι αυτος θα ειναι ιδιαιτερος λογω υψηλου επιπεδου διοργανωσης.(και μεγαλου κοστους βεβαια),οπως και πολλων συμμετοχων.
 Ενημερωνουμε το κοινο οτι προβλεπονται πανω απο 100 συμμετοχες αθλητων,με καποια πολυ γνωστα ονοματα του χωρου οπως οι ,
Σιδηροπουλος,Πιστολας,Μπαριτακης,Τσιτσικας,Μπαλαμπανη,Δημητρακη,Γιανουλη και πολλων αλλων.
 Ηθελα απλως να τονισω οτι η ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια κανει τετοιους αγωνες μεγαλους.Αυτη ειναι που κρατησε και κραταει την Ελλαδα ορθια και τωρα.Πολυ καλος αναμενεται να ειναι και ο διαγωνισμος της WABBA.Ομως και αυτοι ανηκουν στον ιδιωτικο τομεα.
 Τα υπολοιπα θα τα κρινει η ιστορια.

Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Το Σάββατο όλοι εκεί!  :03. Thumb up: 
Λίγο έμεινε!

----------


## dominik

θα θελα να ρωτησω τον προεδρο αν υπαρχει καποιο ποσο 
συμμετοχης για τους διαγωνιζομενους η' οτιδήποτε άλλο
πρεπει να εχει ο διαγωνιζόμενος.ευχαριστω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σύμφωνα με όσα γράφτηκαν εδω και όσα έχω ακούσει επιβεβαιώνονται οι συμμετοχές πολλων και καλών αθλητών και αναμένουμε την επιβεβαίωση ώστε να δούμε ένα πολυ καλο και ανταγωνιστικό αγώνα 

καλή επιτυχία σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> θα θελα να ρωτησω τον προεδρο αν υπαρχει καποιο ποσο 
> συμμετοχης για τους διαγωνιζομενους η' οτιδήποτε άλλο
> πρεπει να εχει ο διαγωνιζόμενος.ευχαριστω.


 Dominic,λογικη η ερωτηση σου.Η απαντηση ειναι οτι αν ενας αθλητης δεν εχει ηδη καρτα μελους της πρεπει να εφοδιασθει με καινουργια.
Αυτη στοιχιζει 20 ευρω ,αλλα εχει διαρκεια ενα χρονο,οποτε αν ενας αθλητης αγωνιστει το προσεχες Σαββατο,θα μπορει να αγωνισθει παλι τον
Μαιο χωρις να εχει καποια εξτρα χρεωση.
 Μακαρι να ειχαμε την δυνατοτητα να μην υπαρχει καμμια χρεωση.Αλλα οταν το κοστος του διαγωνισμου συν το κοστος της Ελληνικης αποστολης στο προσεχες NAC Mr. & Ms. Universe 2014, φθανει σ`αυτα τα επιπεδα ,ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι να το κανουμε αυτο.
 Το κοστος του διαγωνισμου αυτου ειναι τοσο υψηλο,ωστε και στην περιπτωση που η αιθουσα γεμισει ,απλως θα μπορεσουμε να καλυψουμε  τα εξοδα μας.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> θα θελα να ρωτησω τον προεδρο αν υπαρχει καποιο ποσο 
> συμμετοχης για τους διαγωνιζομενους η' οτιδήποτε άλλο
> πρεπει να εχει ο διαγωνιζόμενος.ευχαριστω.





> Μακαρι να ειχαμε την δυνατοτητα να μην υπαρχει καμμια χρεωση.Αλλα οταν το κοστος του διαγωνισμου συν το κοστος της Ελληνικης αποστολης στο προσεχες NAC Mr. & Ms. Universe 2014, φθανει σ`αυτα τα επιπεδα ,ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι να το κανουμε αυτο.
>  Το κοστος του διαγωνισμου αυτου ειναι τοσο υψηλο,ωστε και στην περιπτωση που η αιθουσα γεμισει ,απλως θα μπορεσουμε να καλυψουμε  τα εξοδα μας.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


Εχει εμπεδωθει πια οτι ο Κος Ταιηλορ λειτουργει ανιδιοτελως και με μερακι για το καλο του δυσκολου (απο ολες τις μεριες) αυτου αθληματος στον Ελληνικο χωρο.
Οι σωστες ενεργειες κ σταση αποφερουν τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα ,δειτε τα ονοματα που θα συμετασχουν!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες από τον *Petr Brezna*, ο οποίος είναι πραγματικά θηριώδης και πιστεύουμε σε ενα καλό show εκ μέρους του

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά η συνολική οργάνωση του αγώνα σε όλα τα επίπεδα φαίνεται υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Καλή επιτυχία, η χώρα σίγουρα έχει ανάγκη τέτοιες διοργανώσεις προς όφελος του αθλήματος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις 19:30 σήμερα,Παρασκευή, στο γυμναστήριο Body Shape του *Σταυρου Τριουλίδη* (Ψαρών 38-40 , Αθήνα) θα παρευρεθεί ο *Petr Brezna* για προπόνηση με καποιους νικητές διαγωνισμού, καθώς και ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος*, μια μέρα πριν την εμφάνισή του στο Κύπελλο της NAC.
Θα είναι μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία για τον κόσμο να κάνει μια βόλτα και να δει μια Live προπόνηση και κάποιο posing από τον Petr Brezna

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρευρεθήκαμε χθες λοιπόν, στο Body Shapes για να δούμε από κοντά τον *Petr Brezna,* μια μέρα πριν το Κύπελλο της NAC.
Eνας αθλητής ήπιων τόνων, χαμογελαστός και πρόθυμος να φωτογραφήθει ανα πάσα στιγμή με όλους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μερικές πόζες για τον φάκο του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !

----------


## nikosbb

επιτελους σπιτι.ωραιος αγωνας.πολλες συμμετοχες.καλοι κ δυνατοι αθλητες.ωραιος χωρος.ειχε συνεχεια καθαριστριες μεχρι κ τωρα να εχουν τουαλετες κ χωρους καθαρους.κ τουλαχιστον για την δικη μου κατηγορια τα αποτελεσματα ηταν αντικειμενικα κ σωστα.πηραμε τις θεσεις που αξιζαμε.ο σοφοκλης ετρεχε συνεχως  καθως κ τα υπολοιπα παιδια ωστε να πανε τα πραγματα οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα.ξεφυγαμε βεβαια λιγο στο χρονοδιαγραμμα κ ηταν αρκετα κουραστικο ειδικα για οσους βγηκαμε στο τελος του αγωνα αλλα οκ αυτα συμβαινουν.ο τσεχος πραγματικος επαγγελματιας κ με επιπεδο.βλεπεις πως ειναι το επαγγελματικο bodybuilding στο εξωτερικο.δυσκολο επιπεδο πραγματικα.τωρα επομενος αγωνας κυριακη wabba.μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες κ καλη επιτυχια στο επομενο event...φαι κ ξεκουραση τωρα...

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟΥ 2014 ΤΗΣ NAC Ο ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ !


*

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στο Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο! Ωραίες Κώστα οι φωτό ειδικά με τα μέλη του bodybuilding.gr :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Πολυ δυνατος ο Λευτερης!Αναμενουμε με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον την εξελιξη του! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> επιτελους σπιτι.ωραιος αγωνας.πολλες συμμετοχες.καλοι κ δυνατοι αθλητες.ωραιος χωρος.ειχε συνεχεια καθαριστριες μεχρι κ τωρα να εχουν τουαλετες κ χωρους καθαρους.κ τουλαχιστον για την δικη μου κατηγορια τα αποτελεσματα ηταν αντικειμενικα κ σωστα.πηραμε τις θεσεις που αξιζαμε.ο σοφοκλης ετρεχε συνεχως  καθως κ τα υπολοιπα παιδια ωστε να πανε τα πραγματα οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα.ξεφυγαμε βεβαια λιγο στο χρονοδιαγραμμα κ ηταν αρκετα κουραστικο ειδικα για οσους βγηκαμε στο τελος του αγωνα αλλα οκ αυτα συμβαινουν.ο τσεχος πραγματικος επαγγελματιας κ με επιπεδο.βλεπεις πως ειναι το επαγγελματικο bodybuilding στο εξωτερικο.δυσκολο επιπεδο πραγματικα.τωρα επομενος αγωνας κυριακη wabba.μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες κ καλη επιτυχια στο επομενο event...φαι κ ξεκουραση τωρα...


 Niko bb,ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα για τα καλα σου λογια.Αυτη ειναι η ανταμοιβη μας,και εκεινη θα μας βοηθησει να συνεχισουμε να κανουμε οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε.
Ευτυχως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν και εσενα (ευτυχως η πλειονοτητα)
Το λεω αυτο γιατι υπαρχουν και μερικοι κακοπροαιρετοι οι οποιοι,ολο και καποιο δηλητηριο θα βγαλουν.Ευτυχως οι περισσοτεροι γνωριζουν ποσο υψηλο ειναι το κοστος διοργανωσης ενος τετοιου διαγωνισμου και αναγνωριζουν την προσπαθεια μας.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## nikosbb

φιλε μου σοφοκλη ειναι η αληθεια.ηταν ωραιος αγωνας.αθλητες,θεατες.ολα οκ.διορθωσοις?ναι θα μπορουσαν να γινουν.παντα μπορουν,σε ολους τους αγωνες.πχ στον χωρο προετοιμασιας μας θα μπορουσαν να υπηρχαν καμια 50 πλαστικες απλες καρεκλες ωστε να μπορουν να παρουν μια ανασα κ οι βοηθοι,μιας κ εγω οπως κ οι περισσοτεροι αθλητες ειμασταν ξαπλα ανασκελα.αλλα οκ...ολοι βολευτικαμε.αδικιες σε κατηγοριες?παντα θα υπαρχει ο αθλητης που δεν θα του αρεσει η θεση που πηρε.που θα νοιωσει αδικιμενος.οκ.αυτα παντου υπαρχουν.πχ bb +50.η στην κατηγορια με τα μαγιο ο αθλητης της 1ης θεσης ηταν πραγματικα πολυ καλος κ σκληρος αλλα για αλλη κατηγορια.εκει εφαγε τα πιτσιρικια ευκολα.εγω οκ.πηρα οτι αξιζα κ ευχαριστω.καποιοι εκαναν ενστασεις,αλλοι πεταξαν το κυπελο γιατι δεν τους αρεσε η θεση τους.αυτα δεν ειναι συμπεριφορες ωραιες μπροστα σε κοσμο.δεχεσαι την θεση σου κ ας ειναι κ αδικη.αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιον απλα δεν συμμετεχει.ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.εγινε ο αγωνας.συγχαρητιρια κ παλι κ καλη επιτυχια το καλοκαιρι τωρα πια.θα ειμαστε κ παλι εκει.τωρα κοιταμε μπροστα για τον επομενο της φετινης μας χρονιας κ τελευταιο για φετος.να παρουμε κ μια ανασα.μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες κ περημενω να τους δω ως συμμετοχες την κυριακη.να εχουμε κ παλι ενα πλουσιο θεαμα...

----------


## NAC Hellas

> φιλε μου σοφοκλη ειναι η αληθεια.ηταν ωραιος αγωνας.αθλητες,θεατες.ολα οκ.διορθωσοις?ναι θα μπορουσαν να γινουν.παντα μπορουν,σε ολους τους αγωνες.πχ στον χωρο προετοιμασιας μας θα μπορουσαν να υπηρχαν καμια 50 πλαστικες απλες καρεκλες ωστε να μπορουν να παρουν μια ανασα κ οι βοηθοι,μιας κ εγω οπως κ οι περισσοτεροι αθλητες ειμασταν ξαπλα ανασκελα.αλλα οκ...ολοι βολευτικαμε.αδικιες σε κατηγοριες?παντα θα υπαρχει ο αθλητης που δεν θα του αρεσει η θεση που πηρε.που θα νοιωσει αδικιμενος.οκ.αυτα παντου υπαρχουν.πχ bb +50.η στην κατηγορια με τα μαγιο ο αθλητης της 1ης θεσης ηταν πραγματικα πολυ καλος κ σκληρος αλλα για αλλη κατηγορια.εκει εφαγε τα πιτσιρικια ευκολα.εγω οκ.πηρα οτι αξιζα κ ευχαριστω.καποιοι εκαναν ενστασεις,αλλοι πεταξαν το κυπελο γιατι δεν τους αρεσε η θεση τους.αυτα δεν ειναι συμπεριφορες ωραιες μπροστα σε κοσμο.δεχεσαι την θεση σου κ ας ειναι κ αδικη.αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιον απλα δεν συμμετεχει.ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.εγινε ο αγωνας.συγχαρητιρια κ παλι κ καλη επιτυχια το καλοκαιρι τωρα πια.θα ειμαστε κ παλι εκει.τωρα κοιταμε μπροστα για τον επομενο της φετινης μας χρονιας κ τελευταιο για φετος.να παρουμε κ μια ανασα.μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες κ περημενω να τους δω ως συμμετοχες την κυριακη.να εχουμε κ παλι ενα πλουσιο θεαμα...


 Niko bb,η κριτικη σου ειναι καλοπροαιρετη και για αυτο καλοδεχουμενη.
Οσον αφορα τις καρεκλες,σου υποσχομαι οτι θα ειναι εκει στον επομενο διαγωνισμο μας.Για αυτο θελουμε καλοπραιρετη κριτικη γιατι με αυτην καποιος βελτιωνεται.
Οσον αφορα τις αδικιες που λες,ισως εχεις δικιο για τον νικητη της Physique ...δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι ειναι καινουργια κατηγορια.Παντως η μυικοτητα στην κατηγορια αυτη δεν τιμωρειται,αλλα το μπαλαρισμα.Οσον αφορα αλλα αποτελεσματα δεν τα συζητω καν.Οι βαθμολογιες ηταν 5-0 εναντιον τους..δεν αποτελουν καν θεμα συζητησης.Κριθηκαν μαλιστα απο Παγκοσμιους πρωταθλητες που κανενας τους δεν ειχαν αθλητες τους να αγωνιζονται.Σε κανα δυο κατηγοριες που συνεβη αυτο οι κριτες αντικαταστηθηκαν.

 Aπο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα *Multimedia-Gallery* του Βοdybuilding.gr ανεβαίνουν σταδιακά οι φωτογραφίες όλων των κατηγοριών του  Κυπέλλου της NAC!
Στό άρθρο του αγώνα θα ξεκινήσουμε τον σχολιασμό των κατηγοριών, με τα παρελειπόμενα καθώς τις εντυπώσεις μας.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosbb

Καλημερα...καλη βδομαδα...φιλε σοφοκλη η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι αυτη.πως μου φανηκε στο δικο μου ματι.φυσικα δεν ημουν εγω ο κριτης.ολα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι σεβαστα.κ το εργο της επιτροπης δύσκολο πολυ.εισαι στον χωρο πολλα περισσοτερα χρονια απο μενα κ ως αθλητης κ ως παραγοντας κ η εμπειρια σου κ η γνωμη σου εχει αλλη βαρυτητα.κ σε καποιες κατηγοριες οι διαφορες ηταν πολυ μικρες κ δυσκολο να αποφασισεις για την θεση.μπραβο...

----------


## sAVAZz

πολυ καλος αγωνας!το μονο που με χαλασε ηταν ο φωτισμος!πολυ χαμηλος για καποιο λογο!υπηρχαν δηλαδη σημεια πανω στην σκηνη που το φως ηταν πολυ πιο εντονο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> πολυ καλος αγωνας!το μονο που με χαλασε ηταν ο φωτισμος!πολυ χαμηλος για καποιο λογο!υπηρχαν δηλαδη σημεια πανω στην σκηνη που το φως ηταν πολυ πιο εντονο


Ο φωτισμος ηταν αποδεκτος ,ισως οχι 100% τελειος αλλα εχουμε δει κ πολυ χειροτερους :01. Wink: 
Καποιος παρατηρησε οτι υπηρχαν κ κατι προβολεις πιο μικροι στις ακρες οι οποιοι δεν αναβαν ,δεν ξερω εαν βοηθουσαν στην πληροτητα του φωτισμου εαν χρησιμοποιουνταν κ αυτοι.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Ο φωτισμος ηταν αποδεκτος ,ισως οχι 100% τελειος αλλα εχουμε δει κ πολυ χειροτερους
> Καποιος παρατηρησε οτι υπηρχαν κ κατι προβολεις πιο μικροι στις ακρες οι οποιοι δεν αναβαν ,δεν ξερω εαν βοηθουσαν στην πληροτητα του φωτισμου εαν χρησιμοποιουνταν κ αυτοι.


 Xρηστο,εγω θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.
 Οσον αφορα τα πλαγια φωτα ισως να βοηθουσαν λιγο,αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχουν πια τα ανταλλακτικα για αυτες.
 Ομως καποια λυση θα βρεθει για να υπαρξει βελτιωση στον επομενο διαγωνισμο.

 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

MS SHAPE
    1η) Ολγα Ντολτα
    2η)Βαλεντινα Μαντινακη
    3η)Κατια Πατερακη

 MS FIGURE
    1η)Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη

  MS BODY
    1η)Βασω Δημητρακη

  Mr.PHYSIQUE

       Δεν εχουμε προχειρη την σχετικη λιστα.Θα ανακοινωθει το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον.   

   ATHLETIC JUNIOR  
     1ος)Σωκρατης Αναστοπουλος
     2ος)Γιωργος Σκωκος

   ATHLETIC 40+
     1ος)Ευαγγελος Κοσμιτης
     2ος)Νικος Αντωνοπουλος

   ATHLETIC 1
     1oς)Παπαδογιαννης Γιωργος
     2ος)Παναγοπουλος Αλεξης
     3ος)Χρηστος Ρετελας

   ATHLETIC 2
      1ος)Παναγιωτης Κωνστατατος
      2ος)Δημητρης Κρικελλης

    JUNIOR BODY ATHLETIC
      1oς)Ηλιας Απολλων

    BODY ATHLETIC 50+
      1ος)Ανδρεας Σοφουλακης
      2ος)Διονυσης Θεολογης

    BODY ATHLETIC 40+
      1ος)Γιαννης Λεωδης
      2ος)Νικος Πετρακιδης
      3ος)Σωκρατης Πετιδης

     BODY ATHLETIC 1
      1oς)Αντωνης Γιαννουλης
      2ος)Ηλιας Χρυσοβεργης
      3ος)Χρηστος Μαρκατος 

    ΒODY ATHLETIC 2
      1oς)Τσαβλιδης Κυριακος
      2ος)Πετρος Ξανθοπουλος

    ΑΡΧΑΡΙΩΝ
       1ος)Χαρδαβελλας Γιωργος
       2ος)Σταθης Αρτινος
       3ος)Βαγγελης Ζαρανης
       4ος)Ιωαννης Κυριοπουλος
       5ος)Στελλιος Ρωμανιας
       6ος)Μανος Μανουρης
           Χρηστος Πατσιαλης
           Χρηστος Πορτοκαλιδης
           Χαραλαμπος Ματσαγγος
           Ευαγγελος Στεργιοπουλος
           Παρσενιας Στεφανος

     JUNIOR B/BUILDING
        1ος)Νικος Μαστρογιαννιδης

      Β/BUILDING 40+
         1oς)Γιαννης Κουναλης
         2ος)Κωστας Τσιτσικας
         3ος)Χρηστος Δαμος
         4ος)Γιαννης Λαγιαννακης

       B/BUILDING 50+
         1oς)Γιωργος Μπουγατιωτης
         2ος)Γιωργος Αιχμαλωτιδης
         3ος)Λατσο Αντρεικο

       B/BUILDING 4
        1oς)Τζεμη Γιουσεεφ
        2ος)Χαρης Χαραμης

       B/BUILDING 3
        1oς)Χρηστος Πιστολας 
        2ος)Ανδρεας Φακιρης

       B/BUILDING 2
        1oς)Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος

       B/BUILDING 1
        1oς)Θοδωρος Καραγιαννης
        2ος)Αλεξης Αποστολοπουλος
        3ος)Νικολαος Νταιμας
        4ος)Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος

       ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ
         1ος)Μανωλης Μπαριτακης


                        ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ
                            1ος)Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος
                            2ος)Μανωλης Μπαριτακης
                            3ος)Τζεμη Γιουσεεφ
                             _   Θοδωρος Καραγιαννης

----------


## Polyneikos

Εφόσον ανέβηκαν όλες οι φωτογραφίες του αγώνα στα *Multimedia > Gallery,* θα ξετυλίξουμε τις κατηγορίες εδώ με κάποιες επιλεκτικές φωτογραφίες, με τα σχόλια των μελών.

Ο αγώνας πραγματοποιήθηκε σε μια μεγάλη αίθουσα,900+ θέσεων, όπου μπορώ να πω ότι γέμισε ικανοποιητικά, γύρω στα 700 άτομα τα υπολογίζω.
Υπήρχε ζεστο κλίμα γενικά
Ο χωρος προετοιμασίας των αθλητών τεράστιος, όπου ο καθένας είχε τον χώρο του. Στα πολυ θετικά , όπως γενικότερα οι εγκαταστάσεις ήταν προσεγμένες.
Σε μια διπλανή βοηθητική αίθουσα, στο διάστημα περίπου 17:30-18:30, έγινε το σεμινάριο των BBCLUB,με ένα γκρουπ αθλητών όπως ο Τριουλίδης, Σιδηρόπουλος, Αττιλάκος,Βασάλος,ο guest Petr Brezna και ο Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο σε ρόλο μεταφραστή , καθώς και ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος , με την ιδιότητα και του αθλητή αλλά και του γιατρου-συνεργάτη.
Στα του αγώνα ,οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν ήταν 60 , εκ των οποίων οι 8 από αυτούς συμμετείχαν για το Overall.

*Οι κατηγορίες που διαγωνίστηκαν οι αθλητές ειναι οι εξης :*

1. Ms Shape
2. Ms Fitness
3. Μs Body
4. Μr Physique
5. Athletic I
6. Athletic II 
7. Athletic Juniors 
8. Athletic  Masters
9. Body Athletic I
10. Body Athletic II
11. Body Athletic Masters
12. Body Athletic Super Masters
13. First Timers (Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι σε αγώνες )
14. BB Masters
15. BB SuperMasters
16. Men BB I
17. Men BB II
18. Men BB III
19. Men BB IV
20. Juniors BB
21. Professionals (δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν οι αθλητές που έχουν λάβει πρώτη θέση σε Παγκόσμιο οποιασδήποτε ένωσης)
22. Overall (Συμμετείχαν 8 αθλητές )

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Ms Shape* που βγήκε πρώτη στον αγώνα, υπήρξαν 3 συμμετοχές 














*1η Ολγα Ντολτα*





*2η Βαλεντινα Μαντινακη*




*3η Κατια Πατερακη*

















Να σημειώσω οτι σε αυτη την κατηγορία έγινε μια ένσταση εκ μερους της αθλητριας Κατια Πατερακη, μέσω του προπονητή της προς την κριτική επιτροπη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η 1η Ολγα Ντολτα με το Νο 55 ειχε παρει αρκετους μυς επανω της απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση της ,(οχι ομως απαραιτητα σε εντονη μορφη) ιδιως στα ποδια της .   Το ομορφο χαμογελο κ προσωπο της ομως ηταν το ιδιο παρον. :01. Wink: 
Η 2η Βαλεντινα Μαντινακη με το Νο 62 με μοντελιστικο σωμα θεωρησε οτι αδικηθηκε με τα ζητουμενα κριτηρια της κατηγοριας κ υπεβαλε ενσταση στην επιτροπη.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειδικα στις γυναικες κ με τοσες κατηγοριες παντα θα υπαρχει μια ασαφεια κ περισσοτερη υποκειμενικοτητα στην κριση.
Κ στην 3η θεση με το Νο 38 η Κατια Πατερακη ,πολυ καλη κ αυτη κ γυμνασμενη με υποκειμενικες διαφορες απο τις αλλες.

*Ωπ...τωρα ειδα Κωστα οτι η ενσταση εγινε εκ μερους της Κ Πατερακη!

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά (και μη εκπροσωπώντας κανένας όπως θέλουν να πιστεύουν μερικοί) συγχαίρω όλους τους αθλητές για τον κόπο τους ανεξάρτητα από τη θέση που έλαβαν. Παράπονα και τοποθετήσεις για τη θέση που έλαβαν οι αθλητές όσο και άποψη για την εικόνα της διοργάνωσης δεν χωράνε πλέον ούτε εδώ ούτε σε πηγαδάκια. Πόσο μάλλον όταν εκφράζουν άποψη άτομα που δεν έχουν αντικειμενική άποψη όσο και άτομα που είχαν εξαφανιστεί από το χάρτη του αθλήματος σαν κυνηγημένοι.  Ίσως σήμερα μερικοί να καταλάβουν πως όταν αναφέρω σκληρέ κρητικές είμαι αντικειμενικός και ελαστικός αναλογικά με αυτό που έρχονται αντιμέτωποι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Ms Figure* , συμμετείχαν 2 αθλήτριες, η *Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη* και η *Αρχοντούλα Ευαγγέλου*.

Γύρος Συμμετρίας











Στον γύρο των συγκρίσεων , συμμετείχε και η *Βάσω Δημητράκη* , από την επόμενη κατηγορία, *Μs Body*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα ατομικά της κατηγορίας *Ms Figure,* της οποίας νικήτρια ήταν η Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη, καθώς και η απονομή της κατηγορίας Ms Figure & Μs Body

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη εβαλε αρκετους μυς επανω της ιδιως σε πυκνοτητα πλατης κ χερια ,με επιβλητικη εκφραση κ χολιγουντ ποζαρισμα εντυπωσιασε.
Η Αρχοντουλα Ευαγγελου με το Νο 18 μπορεσε κ ''εφτιαξε'' το αδυνατο σημειο της τα ποδια που σε προηγουμενες εμφανισεις της ενω ο πανω κορμος της ηταν πολυ καλα γυμνασμενος ,αυτα ειχαν μια αισθηση χαλαροτητας.
Απεδειξε οτι με προσπαθεια κ καλη δουλεια ολα γινονται.
Η παντα ογκωδης κ επιβλητικη Βασω Δημητρακη επιασε ικανοποιητικη γραμωση για τα δικα της δεδομενα κ εκανε ποζαρισμα που τις ταιριαζε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μοναδική συμμετοχή στην κατηγορία της *Μs Body*, η* Bασω Δημητράκη*.
Έκανε τον γύρο των συγκρίσεων με την κατηγορία Μs Figure που παρουσιάστηκε προηγουμένως και κατόπιν έκανε το ατομικό της, του οποίου ακολουθούν κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια νεοσύστατη κατηγορία στην NAC,* Μr Physique* , ακολουθώντας το "ρεύμα" των περισσότερων διοργανωτών ( η ακριβής ονομασία διαφέρει ), καθώς δείχνει να προσελκύει ολοένα και περισσότερους αθλητές που είτε κάνουν τα πρώτα τους βήματα στο αγωνιστικο κομμάτι είτε δεν θέλουν να προχωρήσουν αρκετά την σωματική τους ανάπτυξη.
Στην κατηγορία αυτή είχαμε 9 συμμετοχές 























Νικητής ο αθλητής με την λευκή βερμούδα, με το νο 32.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην κατηγορια με τις βερμουδες 1ος ο εκπληκτικος Σταματης Τσιτζας με το Νο 32 σιγουρα αναρπαστος για εξωφυλο περιοδικου fitness κ για το σωμα του κ για την αυρα που εξεπεμπε το προσωπο του.
2ος ο πιο ΒΒερ της παρεας Αλεξ Αλεβριτης με αρκετη μαζα πανω του ,οχι τοση ομως ωστε να μπει σε αλλη κατηγορια.
3ος ο 23χρονος Δημ. Νεγκρης με το Νο 28 ,πολυ ''ετοιμος'' κ αυτος για τον αγωνα.
4ος με το Νο 14 ελαφρυς αλλα κ πολυ γραμωμενος οταν σφιγκοταν. 5ος το Νο 57, 6ος το Νο 24

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στην κατηγορια με τις βερμουδες 1ος ο εκπληκτικος Σταματης Τσιτζας με το Νο 32 σιγουρα αναρπαστος για εξωφυλο περιοδικου fitness κ για το σωμα του κ για την αυρα που εξεπεμπε το προσωπο του.
> 2ος ο πιο ΒΒερ της παρεας Αλεξ Αλεβριτης με αρκετη μαζα πανω του ,οχι τοση ομως ωστε να μπει σε αλλη κατηγορια.
> 3ος ο 23χρονος Δημ. Νεγκρης με το Νο 28 ,πολυ ''ετοιμος'' κ αυτος για τον αγωνα.
> 4ος με το Νο 14 ελαφρυς αλλα κ πολυ γραμωμενος οταν σφιγκοταν. 5ος το Νο 57, 6ος το Νο 24


Χρήστο ότι οι σημειώσεις που κρατούσες δίπλα μου την διάρκεια των αγώνων, ειναι εξαιρετικές και δίνουν τις λεπτομέρεις που λείπουν από το φωτογραφικο ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παράπονα και τοποθετήσεις για τη θέση που έλαβαν οι αθλητές όσο και άποψη για την εικόνα της διοργάνωσης δεν χωράνε πλέον ούτε εδώ ούτε σε πηγαδάκια.
>  Πόσο μάλλον όταν εκφράζουν άποψη άτομα που δεν έχουν αντικειμενική άποψη όσο και άτομα που είχαν εξαφανιστεί από το χάρτη του αθλήματος σαν κυνηγημένοι.


Εδω Νάσσερ θα διαφοροποιηθώ όσον αφορά τον χώρο του φόρουμ.
Τα τόπικς του αγώνα δημιουργούνται μεσα στο site για να μπαίνουν σχόλια και απόψεις από τα μέλη ,είτε αφορα αθλητές είτε τα διοργανωτικά, αρκεί να ειναι καλοπροαίρετες .
Αυτο γίνεται χρόνια τώρα και ούτε εχουμε σκοπό να αλλάξει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Athletic I* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα ατομικά της κατηγορίας *Αthletic I



**Παπαδογιάννης Γιωργος*









*Παναγόπουλος Αλεξης


*



*


Χρηστος Ρετέλας*







Η απονομή της *Αthletic I
*
1oς ΠαπαδογιάννηςΓιωργος
2ος Παναγόπουλος Αλεξης
3ος Χρηστος Ρετέλας

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Παπαδογιαννης Γιωργος μπορει να μην ηταν οι ''ινες'' των προηγουμενων εμφανισεων του ,ηταν ομως με τρομερη βελτιωση σε ογκωδη μυικη ποιοτητα κ σχημα.  Και οταν γενικα αναφερω ''μεγαλη βελτιωση'' δεν το λεω τυχαια αλλα ειναι η πραγματικοτητα κ μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αυτο ισχυσε σε αρκετους αθλητες.
Ο 2ος Παναγοπουλος Αλεξανδρος με το Νο 56 απειχε αρκετα σε ολα απο τον  :03. Thumb up:  ,ηταν ομως συμπαγης σαν ατσαλι.  Μου εφερνε σε σωμα κ προσωπο τον Gary Leonard παλιο Μιστερ Αμερικα  :01. Wink:  (Γκουγκλαρετε να δειτε ποιος ειναι εαν θελετε :01. Wink: )
Ο 3ος Χρηστος Ρετελας με το Νο 30 θαυμασιος ποζερ ,δεν μπορεσε ομως να πιασει την γνωστη του γραμμωση κ ''κραταγε'' πολλα νερα.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Η 1η Ολγα Ντολτα με το Νο 55 ειχε παρει αρκετους μυς επανω της απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση της ,(οχι ομως απαραιτητα σε εντονη μορφη) ιδιως στα ποδια της .   Το ομορφο χαμογελο κ προσωπο της ομως ηταν το ιδιο παρον.
> Η 2η Βαλεντινα Μαντινακη με το Νο 62 με μοντελιστικο σωμα θεωρησε οτι αδικηθηκε με τα ζητουμενα κριτηρια της κατηγοριας κ υπεβαλε ενσταση στην επιτροπη.
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειδικα στις γυναικες κ με τοσες κατηγοριες παντα θα υπαρχει μια ασαφεια κ περισσοτερη υποκειμενικοτητα στην κριση.
> Κ στην 3η θεση με το Νο 38 η Κατια Πατερακη ,πολυ καλη κ αυτη κ γυμνασμενη με υποκειμενικες διαφορες απο τις αλλες.
> 
> *Ωπ...τωρα ειδα Κωστα οτι η ενσταση εγινε εκ μερους της Κ Πατερακη!


 Χρηστο,μιας και εθιξες το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,θα σου αναφερω οτι πραγματι η Πατερακη μεσω του προπονητη της Θανου Μαυρακη υπεβαλλε ενσταση,κακως ομως γιατι ειχε υποδειχθει και στους δυο τους απο μενα στις εγγραφες ,οτι δεν πρεπει να αγωνιστει στην κατηγορια αυτη γιατι σημεια του σωματος της ειναι πολυ σκληρα και κινδυνευει να εχει βαθμους ποινης απο τους κριτες.
 Και οπως γνωριζεις οτι στην Ελλαδα ολοι τα ξερουν ολα,αυτη αγωνιστηκε στην Shape με το αναλογο αποτελεσμα.(τελευταια στην κατηγορια)
 Οσον αφορα την Μαντινακη αυτη αφησε το Κυπελλο και εφυγε.Τωρα πες μου,εμεις φταιμε η αυτη που αντι να αγωνιστει σε καποια κατηγορια 
Μodel ηρθε να αγωνιστει στην Shape?Εμεις φταιμε αν βλεπει τις αθλητριες στην Shape και βλεπει αλλα αντ` αλλων?

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως με την παρουσίαση απο τον Πολυνέικο και τα σχόλια του Χρήστου με τις σωστες τοποθετήσεις του και την παρατηρητικότητά του , νιώθω σαν να έζησα λάιβ τον αγώνα , σε συνδιασμό με το φωτογραφικό υλικό  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά την κατηγορία Athletic I, βγήκαν στην σκηνή 3 κατηγορίες της Αthletic μαζί , οι Athletic II - Juniors - Masters.











Athletic  Masters



Athletic II 



Athletic Juniors

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ευχαριστουμε τον προεδρο για τις διευκρινισεις κ που ειναι παντα προθυμος να τις δινει ,η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειδικα στις κατηγοριες γυναικων οι λεπτες γραμες ειναι ακομη λεπτοτερες ως προς την επιλογη αυτων.

Στην Athletic II  ο πιο καλοσχημος Παναγιωτης Κωνσταντακος με το Νο 33 κερδισε τον  γραμωμενο Κρικελη Δημητριο με το Νο 48.

Στους Aτhletic junior 2oς ο Γιωργος Σκωκος με το Νο 34 ,κ αυτος ανεβασμενος μυικα αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου απο προηγουμενη φορα.
Και 1ος ο Σωκρατης Αναστοπουλος με το Νο 61 αρκετα μυωδης αγωνιστηκε με ενθουσιασμο ,το προσωπο του ''εφερνε'' αρκετα στον Αrlond Swangeneger στην ιδια ηλικια ,ευχομαστε στο μελλον να του μοιασει κ στα υπολοιπα. :01. Smile: 

Στους Αthletic master +40 o πολυ καλος Βαγγελης Κοσμιτης με το Νο 53 κ 2ος ο ηρωικος Νικος Αντωνοπουλος με το Νο 44 που αγωνιστηκε με γυψο στον αστραγαλο του ποδιου.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> *Ευχαριστουμε τον προεδρο για τις διευκρινισεις κ που ειναι παντα προθυμος να τις δινει ,η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειδικα στις κατηγοριες γυναικων οι λεπτες γραμες ειναι ακομη λεπτοτερες ως προς την επιλογη αυτων.
> 
> Στην Athletic II  ο πιο καλοσχημος Παναγιωτης Κωνσταντακος με το Νο 33 κερδισε τον  γραμωμενο Κρικελη Δημητριο με το Νο 48.
> 
> Στους Aτhletic junior 2oς ο Γιωργος Σκωκος με το Νο 34 ,κ αυτος ανεβασμενος μυικα αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου απο προηγουμενη φορα.
> Και 1ος ο Σωκρατης Αναστοπουλος με το Νο 61 αρκετα μυωδης αγωνιστηκε με ενθουσιασμο ,το προσωπο του ''εφερνε'' αρκετα στον Αrlond Swangeneger στην ιδια ηλικια ,ευχομαστε στο μελλον να του μοιασει κ στα υπολοιπα.
> 
> Στους Αthletic master +40 o πολυ καλος Βαγγελης Κοσμιτης με το Νο 53 κ 2ος ο ηρωικος Νικος Αντωνοπουλος με το Νο 44 που αγωνιστηκε με γυψο στον αστραγαλο του ποδιου.


 Μιας και ανεφερες τον Σωκρατη τον Αναστοπουλο,αυτος ειναι δικος μας αθλητης ,ξεκινησε στο ιδιο γυμναστηριο που γυμναζομαι εγω,οπου πριν λιγο καιρο συμφωνησαμεμε για το ποτε θα πρωτο αγωνιστει και ειναι αθλητης με τεραστιο ταλεντο για την κατηγορια Αthletic.
 Aν προσεξει και με την καταλληλη καθοδηγηση,μπορει να αφησει εποχη στην κατηγορια αυτη.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σ.Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ο εν λογω αθλητης παρακαλειται να εκοινωνησει επειγοντως μαζι μου για πιθανη συμμετοχη του στο προσεχες Mr. & Ms. Universe.
 Δυστυχως δεν αφησε στοιχεια επικοινωνιας.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία * Body Athletic I* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, με την συμμετοχή του "δικού" μας Αντώνη Γιαννούλη, ο οποίος κέρδισε την κατηγορία

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν δυσκολευτηκε εδω να παρει την 1η θεση ο ''δικος μας'' Αντωνης Γιαννουλης με το Νο 59 ,με ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα relax που βλεπουμε σε οποιοδηποτε αγωνα κατεβει ,ειχε βαλει μερικους μυς ακομη επανω του ιδιως στα ποδια.  Ενα πολυ μικρο κλικ ηθελε απο θεμα ''καθαρισματος'' για την γνωστη του γραμμωση.  Πραγμα που νομιζω οτι δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο για τον εμπειρο Αντωνη να το πραγματοποιησει σε λιγες μερες αν αποφασισει να κατεβει στους επομενους αγωνες.
''Σκληρος'' κ με καλη γραμμωση κ ο 2ος Ηλιας Χρυσοβεργης με το Νο 20
Και ο 3ος Χρηστος Μαρκατος με το Νο 23 χωρις να εχει την μυικοτητα των αλλων δυο ,ηταν ενθουσιωδης ,καλος ποζερ κ το κυριοτερο εδειχνε οτι απολαμβανε τον αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά την κατηγορία Βody Athletic I, βγήκαν στην σκηνή 3 κατηγορίες της Βody Athletic μαζί , οι* Βody Athletic II* - *Βody Athletic Super Masters* - *Βody Athletic Masters

*

*Βody Athletic Masters*




*Βody Athletic II*




*Βody Athletic Super Masters*





*Comparisons


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στους Β. Ατhletic masters +40 ευκολα 1ος ο Γιαννης Λεωδης με το Νο 43 σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ,ενας αθλητης που εγω προσωπικα τον θαυμαζω για την μυικη του ποιοτητα.
Στην 2η θεση ο εμπειρος κ αυτος αθλητης απο την Καβαλα Νικος Πετρακιδης με το Νο 45 (αρα να τον ξερει ο Ηλιας; :01. Smile: ) με ''γραμμενη"" την προσπαθεια που εκανε στο προσωπο του.
Και ο 3ος Σωκρατης Πετιδης με το Νο 31 με καλη αναπτυξη κ μεγαλο fan club απο κατω να τον επευφημει.

Β. Ατhletic 2 κ στις δυο συμετοχες που ειχε ,ευκολα κ εδω ο Κυριακος Τσαβλιδης με το Νο 10 ,επιβλητικος κ με ωραιο καλουπι σε ανοδικη πορεια κ αυτος.   Και ο επομενος αθλητης Πετρος Ξανθοπουλος με το Νο 12 στην αρχη μιας καλης πορειας κ αυτος αν συνεχισει.

Στους Β. Ατhletic +50 οι μονιμοι γνωστοι αγνωστοι :01. Smile:  που ερχονται αντιμετωποι στους τελευταιους αγωνες. 1ος ο Ανδρεας Σοφουλακης κ 2ος ο Διονυσης Θεολογης. Σε πολυ κατασταση οπως παντα κ οι δυο κ αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν το πολυ ξεκουραστο προσωπο του Σοφουλακη (ισως ζηλεψα λιγακι :01. Razz: ) .Νομιζω παντως οτι κ οι δυο πρεπει να αισθανονται νικητες γιατι απολαμβανουν κ κανουν αυτο που πραγματικα θελουν .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συγχαρητήρια ειδικα στούς μάστερς που αποδεικνύουν ότι όταν υπάρχει θέληση ο χρόνος δεν είναι εχθρός αλλα σύμμαχος
και βέβαια ξέρω  Χρήστο τον Νίκο Πετρακίδη αφού έχουμε γνωριμία και φιλία σχεδόν 30 χρόνων , μαζί κάναμε προπόνηση στην Καβάλα και έχω να πώ πως τωρα είναι πολύ καλύτερος απο παλια βγάζει περισσότερη ποιότητα και αυτο τον αναδεικνύει περισσότερο και δίκαια κερδίζει καλές θέσεις 
όπως και τον Σοφουδάκη Ανδρέα που τον γνώρισα στούς αγώνες και με έκανε εντύπωση ο ενθουσιασμός και η ενέργεια που βγάζει στην σκηνή που βγάζει υγεία και ότι είναι πραγματικός αθλητής επάνω στη σκηνή 

όλοι αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια και αποτελούν έμπνευση στούς νεότερους  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *First Timers* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 10 αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αποτελέσματα * 
1ος) Χαρδαβελλας Γιωργος
2ος) Σταθης Αρτινος
3ος) Βαγγελης Ζαρανης
4ος) Ιωαννης Κυριοπουλος
5ος )Στελλιος Ρωμανιας
6ος)Μανος Μανουρης
Χρηστος Πατσιαλης
Χρηστος Πορτοκαλιδης
Χαραλαμπος Ματσαγγος
Ευαγγελος Στεργιοπουλος
Παρσενιας Στεφανος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην πολυπληθη κατηγορια των πρωτοεμφανιζομενων εγινε μαχη για την 1η θεση μεταξυ του ''πολυ'' ΒΒερ Γιωργου Χαρδαβελα με το Νο 97 κ του γραμωμενου Αρτινου Σταθη με το Νο 63.  Δυο διαφορετικες διαπλασεις αλλα καλοι κ οι δυο με τελικο νικητη τον Γ. Χαρδαβελα. Και καποιοι απο τους υπολοιπους εκαναν καλη εμφανιση για πρωτη φορα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εχτες διαβασα σε σελιδα στο F.B. (μεσω του γιου μου ,εγω δεν εχω f.b) απο παλιους πρωταθλητες κ παραγοντες παραπονα κ αρνητικα σχολια (παντα με κοσμιο τροπο) για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα.
Απο ολα αυτα τα πολλα που γραφτηκαν ,η κυρια διαφωνια που βλεπω εγω ειναι στην δημιουργια πολλων κατηγοριων με κυριο προβλημα (κ οχι μονο) στον δικαιο διαχωρισμο κ θεσεις καταταξης των αθλητων .
Αυτο που δεν γνωριζω ειναι εαν σε εναν αγωνα κ οχι μονο για την NAC αλλα οποιαδηποτε ομοσπονδια ,ο προεδρος πρεπει να ακολουθησει ''τυφλα'' τις οδηγιες απο πανω ως προς την διεξαγωγη του , η μπορει να τις προσαρμοσει συμφωνα με την κριση του ως προς το καλυτερο για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα;
Τωρα το που ειναι ''καλο κ που κακο'' κ ποιους αφορα συμφωνα με την ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι.
ΚΑΚΟ για τους θεατες που τους κουραζει η ροη του αγωνα κ χανουν τον μπουσουλα ως προς τα αποτελεσματα.
ΚΑΛΟ προσωπικο κινητρο για τον μεσο αθλητη να παρει ενα κυπελο κ να το βαλει στην βιβλιοθηκη του  να το βλεπει ,με το σκεπτικο << ενταξει κ πολυ καλος να μην ειμαι ,ειναι τοσες πολλες  οι κατηγοριες κ με διασπασμενες τις συμετοχες που θα ''τσιμπησω'' το κυπελακι μου και να λεω καποτε στα παιδια μου η τα εγγονια μου οτι ημουν πρωταθλητης! :01. Mr. Green: 
ΚΑΚΟ για τους πραγματικα δυνατοτερους αθλητες που μπορει να βγουν πρωτοι κ να δουν τον 1ο απο αλλη κοντινη κατηγορια κ να ειναι πολυ πισω απο αυτον  ,αυτο μανι μανι του αφαιρει μερος της αιγλης της αξιας του.  Και το χειροτερο ειναι εαν τυχει να ειναι καλος κ να βγει 2ος 3ος 4ος λογω συναγωνισμου κ ο 1ος της κοντινης του κατηγοριας να περνει το κυπελο κ να απεχει απο αυτον ετη φωτος!  Βεβαια παντα τυχαινε να συμβαινουν αυτα κ στο παρελθον ,αλλα τωρα με τις πολλες κατηγοριες κ υποκατηγοριες ειναι πιο πιθανο.
ΚΑΚΟ για την τσεπη των διοργανωτων η αγορα πληθωρας κυπελων για την καλυψη τοσων νικητων.
ΚΑΚΟ για το αθλημα που υπαρχουν πολλα κενα κ ασαφειες στις συμετοχες κ στην βαθμολογια με αποτελεσμα να ακουγονται παραπονα και ΚΑΛΟ για το αθλημα που καποιο αθλητες αισθανονται οτι βρισκουν ακριβως την κατηγορια-υποκατηγορια που τους ταιριαζει (μπερδεμα δλδ :01. Razz: )
Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα τις 3 κλασικες κατηγοριες του Β.Β  ,μια μαστερ +50 ,μια φιτνες αντρων ,κ 2 αντε 3 με την κατηγορια μπικινι στις γυναικες.
Ετσι νομιζω θα ηταν πιο απλα τα πραγματα στον Ελλαδικο χωρο ,κ στους διεθνεις αγωνες που θελουνε συμετοχες ακριβως με τα στανταρ των κατηγοριων ,ευκολα θα γινοταν η επιλογη απο την ομοσπονδια .

----------


## charchar

Χρηστάρα τα είπες μέσα σε λίγες γραμμές όλα και μάλιστα εξέφρασες την κοινή λογική που θα πρέπει να επικρατεί !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην Κατηγορία *Μasters* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*BB Masters* 

1oς Γιάννης Κουνάλης
2ος Κώστας Τσίτσικας
3ος Χρήστος Δάμος
4ος Γιάννης Λαγιαννάκης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δυνατη μαχη κ εδω :03. Thumb up:  για την 1η κ 2η θεση αναμεσα στον γνωστο Κωστα Τσιτσικα κ τον Γιαννη Κουναλη παλιο αθλητη απο την δεκαετια του 90.
Ο Τσιτσικας ειχε πιο μεγαλες ''τιγκαρισμενες'' μαζες ,ο Κουναλης ειχε πιο προσδιορισμο κ εβγαζε μια πιο φρεσκαδα στις ποζες του , τελικα μετα απο δυσκολια φανταζομαι η κριτικη επιτροπη εβγαλε πρωτο τον Γιαννη Κουναλη με το Νο 65.

Και για την 3η 4η θεση εγινε μια μικρη μαχη  κ τελικα 3ος κ δικαια νομιζω  ο πιο καλοσχημος Χρηστος Δαμος με το Νο 60
κ 4ος ο Γιαννης Λαγιαννακης με το Νο 36

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην Κατηγορία Super Masters  είχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κ εδω :03. Thumb up:  μαχη για την 1η θεση , απο την μια ο πολυ βελτιωμενος σε ολα (κ πιστεψτεμε η τοση βελτιωση ειναι πολαπλασια δυσκολη σε αυτες τις ηλικιες) κ ειδικα σε δελτοειδεις κ χερια Γιωργος Αιχμαλωτιδης με το Νο 64 κ με βλεμμα γεματο αυτοποποιθηση κ χαρα συνχρονως μια κ ηξερε ποσο ανεβασμενος ηταν.
Ο αντιπαλος του διπλα ομως ο Γιωργος Μπουγατιωτης με το Νο 27 δεν ηταν διατεθειμενος να αφησει την 1η θεση που κερδιζει συχνα στην κατηγορια.  Χωρις να εχει ακριβως την ιδια προηγουμενη ''καθαροτητα'' ,οταν εκανε ειδικα την γνωστη του μπροστινη ποζα δικεφαλων ,το θεαμα ηταν ολα τα λεφτα. Μπαλαρισμενος κ με τελειο σχημα κ με μια εκφραση ηρεμης δυναμης ,σε μαγνητιζε! Τελικα πηρε την 1η θεση μετα απο  μαχη.
Και 3ος ο ηρωικος παλιος πρωταθλητης Λατσο Αντρεικο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στη NAC για την ωραία διοργάνωση. Είναι φανερή η ανοδική πορεία της και οφείλεται πιστεύω τόσο στους ανρθώπους που την αποτελούν όσο και στους ανθρώπους που τη στηρίζουν. (πραγματικά σπουδαία στήριξη από τα Bodybuilding Club!)
Μακάρι να συνεχίσει να βελτιώνεται και να αξιοποιεί τις παρατηρήσεις και τα σχόλια που δέχεται. Εγώ λόγω απόστασης δε παρευρέθηκα στον αγώνα, μου μεταφέρθηκε ότι ο φωτισμός και η διάρκεια του αγώνα μπορούν να βελτιωθούν.

Ο Σιδηρόπουλος σαφώς βελτιωμένος, φαίνεται ότι πρόσθεσε κάποια κιλά παρότι νομίζω δεν ήταν στο 100%, ίσως το φέρει στη σκηνή στη wabba. Όπως και να έχει μπράβο του για τη προσπάθεια που κάνει και τη σημαντική βελτίωση.

Στο θέμα των πολλών κατηγοριών, θα συμφωνήσω αρκετά με το παρακάτω σχόλιο του Χρήστου. Δυστυχώς η μόδα επιβάλει πολλές κατηγορίες, για τη προσέλκηση πολλών αθλητών, και ανάδειξη πολλών νικητών. 




> Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα τις 3 κλασικες κατηγοριες του Β.Β  ,μια μαστερ +50 ,μια φιτνες αντρων ,κ 2 αντε 3 με την κατηγορια μπικινι στις γυναικες.


Κώστα ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ και Χρήστο για τον εκτενή σχολιασμό. Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men BB I (+1.79*) είχαμε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εδω ευκολα ''καθαρισε'' την 1η θεση ο Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης με το Νο50 ,ανεβασμενος κ αυτος απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση του αλλα τα ποδια του δεν ηταν απλα ανεβασμενα αλλα στην κυριολεξια απογειωμενα! Οταν τα παταγε λες κ οι μυς των τετρακεφαλων του θα μπορουσαν να ''ξεκωλησουν'' ενας ενας να πανε βολτα χωριστα κ να ξαναγυρισουν :01. Razz:  ,τα καλυτερα ποδια του αγωνα μετα βεβαια του γενικου νικητη που ηταν κ σε αλλη κλαση ογκου.
Ο 2ος Αλεξης Αποστολοπουλος με το Νο 21 με μεγαλο συμμετρικο ανοιγμα πλατης εχει σωματοτυπο ταλεντου.
Και ο 3ος συμφουριτης Νικος Νταιμας με το Νο 37 στην αρχη της μυικης του αναπτυξης ακομη (αναφερθηκε σαν βαλκανιονικης αλλα δεν ακουσα σε ποιο αθλημα) μπορεσε κ νικησε τον Παναγιωτη Κουσουλακο με το Νο 71 που ηταν ογκωδης αλλα αγραμμωτος.

----------


## nikosbb

φιλε χριστο για το νουμερο 37 επειδη τον ξερω πολλα χρονια.ξεκινησε απο κατηγοριες junior το 2000 κ συμμετεχει σε αγωνες ως κ σημερα χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι.μετραει πολλες νικες σε πανελληνια,2 φορες σε βαλκανικους αγωνες καθως κ σε παγκοσμιο.2 φορες καλυτερος ποζερ σε ελλαδα.παντα μιλαμε για bb.κ σε ολες τις ομοσπονδιες συμμετεχει γιατι αγαπαει το αθλημα.πραγματικα οι 2 πρωτοι αθλητες της κατηγοριας ηταν πολυ καλοι.συμμετρικοι.κ ευγενεστατοι.μπραβο τους...ελπιζω να ανεβουν στην σκηνη κ την κυριακη να απολαυσουμε παλι θεαμα...καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους...

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Men Body II, μια συμμετοχή , του αθλητή της βραδυάς. Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος.

----------


## beefmeup

φοβερος..
Κωστα η τελευταια φωτο ειναι καταπληκτικη,λες κ ειναι βγαλμενη απο κομικ με υπερηρωες :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κ εφτασε η στιγμη να δουμε τον αθλητη που ολοι περιμεναμε.
Ενας Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος με 5-6 κιλα υπολογιζω παραπανω απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση του.
Κιλα καθαρα μυικα, ποιοτικα,κ αψογα κατανεμημενα πανω του χωρις να χαλανε καθολου το υπεροχο σχημα του.
Βρισκεις σημερα PRO BBer με τετοιες μαζες;   Σιγουρα ναι!     Με τετοια μυικοτητα; Σιγουρα ναι!    Με τετοια γραμμωση; 
Κ απ αυτη σιγουρα ναι!      Με τετοιο υπεροχο σχημα ομως κ ολα τα απο πανω;  Σιγουρα λιγους!

Περιμενουμε με αγωνια να τον δουμε την Κυριακη στον επομενο αγωνα μια κ φημολογειται οτι θα βρει μπροστα του εναν αλλο μεγαλο πρωταθλητη που ειναι σε τρομερη κατασταση.

----------


## barbell

Μονο και μονο για τη μαχη Σιδηροπουλου Κολιγκιωνη θα ξενυχτησουμε για αλλη μια φορα στο Νοβοτελ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Μερικά στιγμιότυπα από την κάμερα μου του Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου στο Overall με τον προπονητή του Σταύρο Τριουλίδη να τον εμψυχώνει από κάτω!

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Συγχαρητήρια στη NAC για την ωραία διοργάνωση. Είναι φανερή η ανοδική πορεία της και οφείλεται πιστεύω τόσο στους ανρθώπους που την αποτελούν όσο και στους ανθρώπους που τη στηρίζουν. (πραγματικά σπουδαία στήριξη από τα Bodybuilding Club!)
> Μακάρι να συνεχίσει να βελτιώνεται και να αξιοποιεί τις παρατηρήσεις και τα σχόλια που δέχεται. Εγώ λόγω απόστασης δε παρευρέθηκα στον αγώνα, μου μεταφέρθηκε ότι ο φωτισμός και η διάρκεια του αγώνα μπορούν να βελτιωθούν.
> 
> Ο Σιδηρόπουλος σαφώς βελτιωμένος, φαίνεται ότι πρόσθεσε κάποια κιλά παρότι νομίζω δεν ήταν στο 100%, ίσως το φέρει στη σκηνή στη wabba. Όπως και να έχει μπράβο του για τη προσπάθεια που κάνει και τη σημαντική βελτίωση.
> 
> Στο θέμα των πολλών κατηγοριών, θα συμφωνήσω αρκετά με το παρακάτω σχόλιο του Χρήστου. Δυστυχώς η μόδα επιβάλει πολλές κατηγορίες, για τη προσέλκηση πολλών αθλητών, και ανάδειξη πολλών νικητών. 
> 
> 
> 
> Κώστα ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ και Χρήστο για τον εκτενή σχολιασμό. Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια


 Παναγιωτη,κατ`αρχας ευχαριστουμε για τα θετικα σου σχολια.Εμεις που ειμαστε στην Ομοσπονδια τωρα,εχουμε δεσμευθει να συνεχισουμε να βελτιωνομαστε συνεχως μεχρι να φτασουμε στο επιπεδο εθνικων αγωνων στην Αγγλια η στην Γερμανια.
 Τωρα οσον αφορα τον φωτισμο χρειαζεται μια μικρη επεκταση στο πανω μερος και αυτο θα τακτοποιηθει καθως η αιθουσα αυτη θα ειναι η εδρα μας απο εδω και στο εξης.
 Τωρα οσον αφορα τις κατηγοριες εχουμε πολλες για λογους προσελκυσης αθλητων.Ηδη η πολιτικη μας αυτη φαινεται να εχει καρπους καθως εκει που ειχαμε μια η δυο συμμετοχες σε κατηγοριες,τωρα εχουμε 3 και τεσσερις.Στο εγγυς μελλον αναμενονται περισσοτερες.
 Επισης,με την ενισχυση και συνεργασια των BODUBUILDING CLUB θα εχουμε πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> φιλε χριστο για το νουμερο 37 επειδη τον ξερω πολλα χρονια.ξεκινησε απο κατηγοριες junior το 2000 κ συμμετεχει σε αγωνες ως κ σημερα χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι.μετραει πολλες νικες σε πανελληνια,2 φορες σε βαλκανικους αγωνες καθως κ σε παγκοσμιο.2 φορες καλυτερος ποζερ σε ελλαδα.παντα μιλαμε για bb.κ σε ολες τις ομοσπονδιες συμμετεχει γιατι αγαπαει το αθλημα.πραγματικα οι 2 πρωτοι αθλητες της κατηγοριας ηταν πολυ καλοι.συμμετρικοι.κ ευγενεστατοι.μπραβο τους...ελπιζω να ανεβουν στην σκηνη κ την κυριακη να απολαυσουμε παλι θεαμα...καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους...


 Νικο,μια μικρη διορθωση.Ο Νταιμας αγωνιζοταν σε κατηγοριες Body Fitness.Εχουμε αγωνιστει μαζι στο Βαλκανικο της WFF to 2007 οπου κανταροχτυπηθηκαμε για την πρωτη θεση,με τελικο νικητη τον Νικο,ο οποιος ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα και δεν ειχε καμμια σχεση με αυτο που παρουσιαζει τωρα τελευταια.
 Ο Νικος κατα την γνωμη μου δεν εχει το καλουπι για ΒΒ και συνεπως πρεπει να αγωνιζεται σε κατηγοριες Body Athletic.
 To περασμενο Σαββατο του υπεδειχθη να αγωνιστει στην Body Athletic 1,οπου απ`οτι φαινεται θα ειχε καταλαβει υψηλοτερη θεση.
 Ελπιζω ,για το καλο του να το αντιληφθει και ο ιδιος ο αθλητης και να κυνηγησει απο εδω και περα την γραμμωση ,την οποια οποτε διαθετει ειναι σχεδον ανικητος.

 Απο το Προεδερειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες Men Body III - IV βγήκαν μαζί στην σκηνή, με 2 συμμετοχές στην καθεμια

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΒΒ.ΙΙΙ* 
 2ος ο *Ανδρεας Φακιρης* με γιγαντιαιες βασεις κ καλουπαρα ,θελει ακομη αναπτυξη σε ποδια στηθος κ γενικα μυικη ωριμανση γιατι εχει τα φοντα να παει ψιλα αν συνεχισει.
Και 1ος ο καταξιωμενος αθλητης *Χρηστος Πιστολας* με το Νο 58.  Οπως τον ειδα εγω ηταν ενα κλικ μυικα κατω απο τον γιγαντα gest poser του αγωνα Petr Bresna ιδιως στις ποζες most ,ηταν ομως κ στην ιδια χρονικη κατασταση με τον Petr,
δλδ σαν σε of season. 
  Στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα δεν του χρειαζοταν κατι παραπανω για να κερδισει την κατηγορια του ,σε αλλον ομως με πιο συναγωνισμο θα πρεπει να γραμμωσει για να δειξει τα μεγαλα του προσοντα.

Στην *ΒΒ IV* δυο κ εδω δυνατες συμετοχες κ σιγουρα ''ποκοκεφαλος'' για την επιτροπη. 
 Με το Νο 15 ο δικος μας συμφουριτης *Χαρης Χαραμη*ς ετοιμος κ με πολυ μυικοτητα πανω του κ ειδικα με κατι δικεφαλα που οποια κ ποζα να επαιρνε αυτα βγαζαν ματι! :01. Mr. Green:   Ειδικα στην εξωτερικη τους πλευρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιεροσυλια να πω οτι μου θυμιζαν και  Kai Greene.
K με το Νο 40 ο *Τζεμη Γιουσεφ* σε αψογη κατασταση κ καλυτερα ποδια.  Δεν κρυβω οτι στην αρχη ολοι τον μπερδεψαμε με τον αδελφο του Τζωνη Γιουσεφ ,μαλιστα εγω ειπα << ρε αυτος αδυνατησε αλλα γραμωσε πολυ>  ,οταν ειδα ομως καπου στα παρασκηνια τον αδελφο του με τα μουσια τοτε καταλαβα! :01. Razz: 
Τελικα ο Τζεμη Γιουσεφ πηρε την 1η θεση.

----------


## nikosbb

> Νικο,μια μικρη διορθωση.Ο Νταιμας αγωνιζοταν σε κατηγοριες Body Fitness.Εχουμε αγωνιστει μαζι στο Βαλκανικο της WFF to 2007 οπου κανταροχτυπηθηκαμε για την πρωτη θεση,με τελικο νικητη τον Νικο,ο οποιος ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα και δεν ειχε καμμια σχεση με αυτο που παρουσιαζει τωρα τελευταια.
>  Ο Νικος κατα την γνωμη μου δεν εχει το καλουπι για ΒΒ και συνεπως πρεπει να αγωνιζεται σε κατηγοριες Body Athletic.
>  To περασμενο Σαββατο του υπεδειχθη να αγωνιστει στην Body Athletic 1,οπου απ`οτι φαινεται θα ειχε καταλαβει υψηλοτερη θεση.
>  Ελπιζω ,για το καλο του να το αντιληφθει και ο ιδιος ο αθλητης και να κυνηγησει απο εδω και περα την γραμμωση ,την οποια οποτε διαθετει ειναι σχεδον ανικητος.
> 
>  Απο το Προεδερειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


καλημερα φιλε ταιλορ.δεν ηξερα οτι ειχε γινει τετοια προταση απο την μερια σας...ισως κ να ηταν καλυτερα ετσι οπως το λες.βεβαια οπως κ θα συμφωνισεις η προσπαθεια των αθλητων ειναι που μετραει στην τελικη ασχετα με την θεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ωρα του OVERALL, με την συμμετοχή 8 αθλητων-νικητών των κατηγοριών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής του Οverall, o Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Να αναφερω οτι στο overal ελαβε μερος κ ο Μανωλης Μπαριτακης με το Νο 19 σαν επαγγελματιας ,αθλητης του μεγαλου Στελιου Κτιστακη απο την Κρητη.
Η εμφανιση του δικαιολογει τον τιτλο του μια κ ηταν σε τρομερη φορμα  και βγηκε 2ος μετα τον ''απαιχτο'' Σιδηροπουλο.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Η Ελληνικη αποστολη για τον μεγαλο αυτο διαγωνισμο ειναι η εξης

 Ms FIGURE
   Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη

 BODYBUILDING 4
   Τζεμη Γιουσιεφ

 BODYBUILDING 3
   Χρηστος Πιστολας

 BODYBULDING 2
    Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος

 BODYBUILDING +40
   Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης
   Κωστας Τσιτσικας

 BODYBUILDING +50
  Τασος Κολιγκιωνης
  Γιωργος Μπουγατιωτης

 ATHLETIC 1
  Γιαννης Λεωδης
  Αντωνης Γιαννουλης
  Σταθης Αρτινος

  ATHLETIC 2
   Παναγιωτης Κωνσταντακος

 Για το ιστορικο προκριθηκαν επισης οι Μπαριτακης και Παπαδογιαννης οι οποιοι δεν θα ακολουθησουν την Αποστολη για προσωπικους τους λογους.
 Αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη Ελληνικη αποστολη σε διεθνη διαγωνισμο η οποια εκτος απο μεγαλη θα ειναι  και πολυ οργανωμενη γιατι εκτος απο τον αρχηγο αποστολης (εμενα) ,θα εχει και υπευθυνο ομαδας και συγκεκριμενα τον Δημητρη Νικολαου.Την αποστολη θα συνοδεψουν κατα πασα πιθανοτητα και ο Γραμματεας της Ομοσπονδιας Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος οπως και ο Διοικητικος Συμβουλος Βασιλης Γαλανης.
 Η Αποστολη εχει σαν στοχο πολλες διακρισεις και την αναδειξη καινουργιων πρωταθλητων και στην διεθνη σκηνη.

 Σ.Σ  Θα θελαμε να κανουμε μια διευκρινηση για την συμμετοχη του Τασου Κολιγκιωνη μαζι μας.Ο Τασος ηθελε να αγωνιστει και στον δικο μας αγωνα Κυπελλου, αλλα επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις στο εξωτερικο δεν του το επετρεψαν.Η πολυ καλη του φορμα στον διαγωνισμο της WABBA μας δινει την ευκαιρια να τον συμπεριλαβουμε στην αποστολη εφ`οσον αυτο ηταν κατι που το ηθελε και ο ιδιος.
      Επισης μια διευκρινηση για την συμμετοχη του Κωστα του Τσιτσικα ο οποιος μπορει να μην κερδισε την κατηγορια του στον δικο μας αγωνα αλλα η μεγαλη του βελτιωση μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα μονο, μας δινει το δικαιωμα να τον συμπεριλαβουμε στην Αποστολη με στοχο αλλη μια του διεθνη διακριση.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Σοφοκλή ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τις αναλυτικές επεξηγήσεις. Καλή επιτυχία στην αποστολή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία σε όλη την αποστολή και να γυρίσετε αφήνοντας τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις και με διακρίσεις , γιατί πιστεύω η ομάδα είναι πολύ δυνατή και έχει πολλες δυνατότητες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστούμε τον Σοφοκλη Ταίηλορ για την ενημέρωση, η οποία κοινοποιήθηκε και στο άρθρο του Universe 

*NAC Mr & Ms Unιverse 2014 (29 Νοεμβρίου, Γερμανία)*

----------

